# Friday Watch (with A Twist)



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This could be the dumbest idea ever, but how 'bout trying to guess what _somebody else _will wear today?

If someone guesses yours correctly, let us know. If they're wrong, show us what you're wearing.

If you're one of the MANY new folks who have joined us recently, or you simply don't want to play along, then feel free to post your Friday Watch as usual.

I'll start with an easy one.

*Griff*










(This really could be one of the dumbest ideas ever.)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> (This really could be one of the dumbest ideas ever.)


Probably
















Anyway I suspect you`ll be wearing this one some time today....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm always up for something diffrent







I'm going to go for what *Mach* will wear, I've probably got a 1-150 chance of getting it right









He latest arrival


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> I'm always up for something diffrent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you you got it 50% right


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Not been around for a few months... various reasons (like not buying watches etc).

Anyway not sure what the rest will be wearing but I have this one on today:










Thanks

deano


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

I dont know what you guys are wearing....but this is what IÂ´m wearing; a vintage Omega cal.265......


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> This could be the dumbest idea ever, but how 'bout trying to guess what _somebody else _will wear today?
> 
> If someone guesses yours correctly, let us know. If they're wrong, show us what you're wearing.
> 
> ...


Don't be ridiculous.......


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'll bet that whatever cuffs J is wearing there will be more than a modicum of blue in them!!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

salmonia said:


> I dont know what you guys are wearing....but this is what IÂ´m wearing; a vintage Omega cal.265......


Nice.....................like that


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

I've no idea what other's will be wearing, but for me ..










But will prpbably swap out for my Speedy later ..










Wish I could say I was wearing this (as I really want one!):










/vince ..


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't know yu sufficciently to have an idea of the watch yu could wear today.

So I just got the idea to ask the ones of yu having the following watch to wear it today...

Bertrand


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll give you all a clue - We're off Sequence Dancing this afternoon (benefits of being retired - dancing in the afternoon) and she's announced she's wearing blue - so I'll have on a blue shirt and tie and a blue . . . . .









James will be wearing something most of us will drool over, that much I know! or maybe one of these


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I reckon PG will be wearing a Timex & Silverhawk an electronic balance of some sort (Hamilton possibly?).

I'm wearing a Rolex Explorer II today ..................... featuring a precision, hand built Chinese automatic movement







Sorry folks but it's fake day for me today - it's a nice watch too!

No piccie as you probably all know what these look like anyway









Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I reckon Mart will be wearing....








[/

(I *may* have cheated...














)


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I reckon Ventura will be wearing a G-Shock Mudman with negative face...


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

JonW...Seadweller?

Me - office wear for today:










But can you guess what I'll be wearing tonight...?

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

I thought Mach could perhaps have guessed that I'm wearing a Citizen Ecodrive today (the white-faced one).


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

pinkwindmill said:


> But can you guess what I'll be wearing tonight...?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Guy


Biker's gear on the way to the Blue Oyster bar?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

has to be this one


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Ventura said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> > But can you guess what I'll be wearing tonight...?
> ...


Nope, not a Breitling


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Haven't worn this one for ages, so some wrist time is well overdue.



















Managed to negotiate a 4 day week recently so I'm at home today. I can change watches as many times as I like







. It's like being a kid in a candy store again, could get boring for you guys though









Cheers,

Gary


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Potz,

That's a Lego Watch. This is a Must in a watch collection,









Herebelow some details :





















potz said:


> tranber70 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know yu sufficciently to have an idea of the watch yu could wear today.
> ...


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

pugster said:


> has to be this one


I was just going to post that I thought you'd be wearing that


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I think DaveME will be wearing this










Nick (thereaper101) might just be wearing this










and Andy (nursegladys) might just be wearing one of these.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Oops, just noticed that I've completely missed the 'twist' bit of this thread. Stupid Gary, spead reading and assumptions, never a good combination.

I'll change my watch later (just because I can







) so someone can have a guess.

Mine's going to be Desirius wearing this beauty today. And if not, why not!










Cheers from an embarrassed,

Gary


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

strange_too said:


> I think DaveME will be wearing this


Good guess, but I had this arrive this week:


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Dave ME said:


> Good guess, but I had this arrive this week:


Oh it arrived, very nice I have to say


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

pinkwindmill said:


> JonW...Seadweller?
> 
> Guy


Damn... you got me... 1665 (again... sigh....) but tomorrow im out on the pi$$ and will wear the Polluce... my mate has requested its presence as hes been told about it but not seen it... LOL.



Agent orange said:


> Oops, just noticed that I've completely missed the 'twist' bit of this thread. Stupid Gary, spead reading and assumptions, never a good combination.
> 
> Mine's going to be Desirius wearing this beauty today. And if not, why not!
> 
> ...


Gary, wasnt he banned from RLT (under name of Laager)...?























I'll have another guess.... Hippo will be wearing his 6105....


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

strange_too said:


> Oh it arrived, very nice I have to say


I'm a bit happy with it


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

JonW said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > Oops, just noticed that I've completely missed the 'twist' bit of this thread. Stupid Gary, spead reading and assumptions, never a good combination.
> ...

















Was he? Missed that one completely, (contrary to popular opinion I've been trying to cultivate a life  ). What were the circumstances? Always seemed like a top bloke to me, had a bit of correspondence with him about that lovely Milgaus.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not to sure what everybody else has gone for, but I've gone for the 36 today


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Agent orange said:
> ...


LOL...

Dunno... most likely some abuse I expect... its pretty much the only way of getting chuckd off a forum I think.

Yeah I chatted to him to, but not everyone deals with all the populus the same, perhaps he flipped under a different circumstance. Ahh well...

BTW the new milgaus will be out soon...







im not promising but.... next time im in HK or SIN....


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Hasty shot of today's choice...


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

tranber70 said:


> Potz,
> 
> That's a Lego Watch. This is a Must in a watch collection,
> 
> ...


Isn't that one of those very expensive Alain Silbersteins?

(Couldn't find a non-commercial link so try this)


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wouldn't even like to hazard a guess what everyone else is wearing.

This for work.......










And having finally got home I have now swapped ole big blue for my Alpha sub.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Well Done Jon!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi ,

was wearing The O/M










until this lovely Seiko 5 arrived from a fellow forumer( thanks Simon) borrowed your pic!










Paul


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

salmonia said:


> I dont know what you guys are wearing....but this is what IÂ´m wearing; a vintage Omega cal.265......


That's very nice indeed... 1940's?


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Somewhere in the world, is somebody wearing this?










I really hope so.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, my guess for today is that Hawkey will be wearing this one

Tissot Tissonic:










I, on the other hand am wearing this one that arrived today!!

Vintage Erosa Chrono:










Have a great weekend all!!

Mark


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> was wearing The O/M .... until this lovely Seiko 5 arrived from a fellow forumer( thanks Simon) borrowed your pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad You like it Paul.

I spent the day wearing this


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

chris l said:


> salmonia said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know what you guys are wearing....but this is what IÂ´m wearing; a vintage Omega cal.265......
> ...


yes I think so...


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Griff said:


> salmonia said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know what you guys are wearing....but this is what IÂ´m wearing; a vintage Omega cal.265......
> ...


thanks Griff!


----------

